# Newbie cruising family looking to hook up with cruising families in BVI



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Although we are experienced New England cruisers, wife and I and have never ventured beyond our local waters (Newport, Nantucket, Martha's Vinyard, Block Island). We've done 2-3 weeks at a time but never 2-3 months (as is our plan for this winter). Our boat (a Jeanneau 54 DS) will be professionally repositioned to the BVI by Thanksgiving (so that we can make a week's visit) and after a short return for a white Christmas in New England, we will be back on board by Jan 1 for extended cruising (at least "extended" by our standards.) 

We would love to hook up with families with children. Experienced BVI cruisers would be great or newbies like ouselves to share the mistakes. Either way, always better to be with other folks. Our children are Jake 10 and Joely 8. I am a physician, attorney (don't hold that against me), software engineer (I know, over-achiever) and my wife a medical tech. We like to explore, cook, scuba dive, play cards, bingo.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Silverman,

I love it!!! GO for it and start your own web site with your adventures. Take lots of pictures. I find myself going through our "picture log" every morning over coffee.

We are a little behind you right now, but if you ever find yourself in Swest Florida, PLEASE look us up. The boat is Sea Mist IV. It is a Catalina 400. We have two kiddos (both boys): 2 & 6. 

Fair Winds.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

If you can wait (or perhaps go again!) 3 years from now, we'll join you!

Congrats on the plans and best wishes on the journey.


----------



## Michael201 (Jul 30, 2006)

Might see you out there in a couple years. Building a passport 62. Wife & I are semi-retired, mid 40's with a boy (currently 2 year old) who loves to swim & sail. We'll be out there for a few years. Hope your jounney is safe & fun...


----------



## sailDreamcatcher (Aug 30, 2006)

[Post edit by administrator]

Welcome to SailNet - if you would like to advertise your business on SailNet please contact us.

Kindest Regards,

Jeff


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SailDreamCatcher–

I took a look at your blog... it's not a blog—but a commercial website. Advertising for commercial websites is generally considered spam. This is especially suspicious, given that this is your first post.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Based my boat in the BVI for eleven years; been sailing there for 35+ years.

You'll find lots of families on the charter boats (from the Moorings, Sunsail, etc.). You'll meet new ones, and some of the same ones, in all the favorite anchorages.

My kids grew up sailing there many years ago on our 2-month vacations every two years. They'll love the snorkeling, swimming, beachcombing, and all the watersports now available.

Have a great time, and don't worry about "hooking up" with other families. 

Bill
S/V Born Free


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Just a short PS...

Sailing and navigation there is simple. Most all hazards are visible, land is always in sight, and harbours are plentiful and not very far apart.

Only difference from your home waters is that the tradewinds, when they are blowing, are not gentle breezes. They can blow 15-25 knots, and kick up quite a chop in the Drake Channel. The anchorages can be very breezy and gusty.

Most anchorages these days have moorings (at a cost of $20-25 a night). In some, there isn't room to anchor, but in others you can anchor if you like.

The water is very clear. You can often see down to 30' or more. Reefs are very well marked on the charts and with nav aids. Buoyage is same as U.S. -- red right returning. Currency is U.S. dollars (they love 'em!). Unlike the old days, there are lots of good restaurants located around the islands, and you can find most anything you might need.

The BVI are much more laid back than the USVI...slower paced, and not nearly so much "development". You might call them an "underachiever" in this regard, and thank heavens they are! Overall, a delightful place that sailors return to again and again.

Bill
S/V Born Free


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the info.


----------

